# Mefferts Megaminx Pre-order



## pjk (Dec 12, 2007)

I found a link about a voucher for these on TP, and you can find the item here.

I was reading that this is a pre-order. What do they mean in the product description when it says "expires on Christmas"? What if the products are in by Christmas? Does this mean that Mefferts won't allow pre-orders after Christmas?

Thanks

Edited: Fixed link. From Dan: Under his store on mefferts.com, there's a x-mas voucher section. That's where you can buy a megaminx / pyraminx crystal. For the vouchers, he's only going to produce 2000 pieces, but if more than 2000 puzzles are "commissioned" by x-mas, then he will make more puzzles. He's just making sure that everyone who wants them now is able to get them.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 12, 2007)

This was explained over in TP also. Meffert's sent Tony Fischer an e-mail explaining the voucher.

"Hi Tony 

These Gift Vouchers are a kind of Pre-Ordering system as I am heavily subsidizing these puzzles I will just make 2,000 pcs each (Like I did with the Dogic) and when they are gone they are gone forever, however if I receive more pre-orders then 2,000 then I will increase the production quantity, you can spread this news for me as there seems to be some confusion out there regarding these Gift Vouchers"

I preordered my minx, and I'm thinking about the crystal, due to these circumstances.


----------



## pjk (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that, but if it is a pre-order, why would it expire? Is the expiration date basically when they are no longer on sale?


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 12, 2007)

pjk said:


> Yeah, I saw that, but if it is a pre-order, why would it expire?


Maybe he wants to know soon how much demand there is.


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't think that link is working. Every time I click it I get sent to a "Session has timed out" page. Does this happen to anyone else? Is there another way I can find this preorder?


----------



## Erik (Dec 12, 2007)

he probably made a fixed number of puzzles (2000 in this case) and set himself a time period and wants to see how many people would be interested in a megaminx to know if he is continuing with producing him? Maybe this will give him a wrong idea about the amount of people who want to buy those since a lot have been waiting for this....
just my $0.02


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 12, 2007)

Guess it's the date he set for starting production, if he got less than 2,000 orders by then that's it, if he got more than 2,000 orders by christmas it will be more puzzles made.

How do I put me up for one? Where is that info? (I'm pretty sure I can get some 10 ppl from SveKub intrested if they only knows about this).


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 12, 2007)

Under his store on mefferts.com, there's a x-mas voucher section. That's where you can buy a megaminx / pyraminx crystal. 

For the vouchers, he's only going to produce 2000 pieces, but if more than 2000 puzzles are "commissioned" by x-mas, then he will make more puzzles. He's just making sure that everyone who wants them now is able to get them.


----------



## pjk (Dec 12, 2007)

That crystal is tempting... but quite expensive. Do you guys think it is worth the $38?


----------



## Siraj A. (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey pjk, when I got the email from Uwe about asking for the Dogic or Crystal, I said $38 was kind of costly. Then he or Ulrich replied and said that the production cost was far greater than what he is selling the Cyrstal for, and he also said that he would never regain even half of the money he used to make the puzzle. So we should all help him out a little by buying one!


----------



## pjk (Dec 12, 2007)

Hmmm... okay. That sounds a little odd. Why would he be selling them if he is losing money?


----------



## Siraj A. (Dec 13, 2007)

He says that oil barrels have gone from $15 to almost $100. And he makes his puzzles out of "High quality virgin ABS", so that must be why.


----------



## matto (Dec 13, 2007)

I wonder how many people just who read this forum will purchase a megaminx?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 13, 2007)

pjk said:


> Hmmm... okay. That sounds a little odd. Why would he be selling them if he is losing money?


 
It is called philanthropy.

A great example is Ubuntu. They even sent you ÇD's for free.

And yes, I am going to buy 2 MM and 1 CM


----------



## abbracadiabra (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm kinda wondering the same thing. Why would he sell puzzles at a loss? 

Also, I would guess that his production costs wouldn't be so much higher on these puzzles if he wasn't producing such a short run. Does he not think there will be a sustainable demand? Or is he trying to create demand by limiting the supply? 

I think he's going to have a hard time getting $28 for a megaminx when the knockoff's are selling for $5 each at cube4you. Of course, I'm sure Uwe Meffert knows his business a whole lot better than I do.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 13, 2007)

abbracadiabra said:


> I think he's going to have a hard time getting $28 for a megaminx when the knockoff's are selling for $5 each at cube4you. Of course, I'm sure Uwe Meffert knows his business a whole lot better than I do.



Clones are inferior products.

Mefferts' Megaminxes are far superior to the clones, so that they do not affect the demand for Mefferts' Megaminxes.


----------



## pjk (Dec 13, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... okay. That sounds a little odd. Why would he be selling them if he is losing money?
> ...


That very well may be true. anyway, thanks Mefferts for providing these fine products to us.


----------



## abbracadiabra (Dec 13, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> Clones are inferior products.
> 
> Mefferts' Megaminxes are far superior to the clones, so that they do not affect the demand for Mefferts' Megaminxes.




Seriously, how superior would it have to be to justify a 500% increase in price? 

I bought one of those clones. It's tiled, not stickered, and the tiles are recessed in the plastic (like the Rubik's Deluxe was years ago). The puzzle turns well - it doesn't pop, jam or lock up, and the colors are bright and vibrant. What more could I expect from a Meffert's megaminx?

I'm not trying to be rude, or even to put down Meffert's products. I have purchased several items from Meffert's, and I've been very happy with their prompt delivery as well as satisfied with most of their products. I just can't imagine what would distinguishes a Meffert's megaminx from the clones to such a great extent that it would warrant such a huge variance in price. If you can tell me what it is, I would more than likely purchase one.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 13, 2007)

There's a reason why Erik uses a meffert's. He said once that he had trouble sub 2ing a cube4you. After playing with a meffert's after using only a cube4you, the difference was amazing. I would just trust the members of the cube community and buy one. it will be well worth it. I just have to get used to the new color scheme...


----------



## Siraj A. (Dec 13, 2007)

At the Virginia open there was a Mefferts Megaminx sitting on the table. I asked if I could use it, and I solved it probably twice as fast as my chinese one, though the meffert's one was really really fast, liek Stefan Pochman's Minx fast. So another pro is that it can be made more suitible for speed, unlike the chinese one.


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 13, 2007)

pjk said:


> That crystal is tempting... but quite expensive. Do you guys think it is worth the $38?


Do you know how much Aleh's Brilics sold for?


----------



## TimMc (Dec 13, 2007)

abbracadiabra said:


> Seriously, how superior would it have to be to justify a 500% increase in price?



If Mefferts Megaminx is built like any of his other puzzles it will be of great design. My satisfaction with his other puzzles has made my decision to pre-order easy.

In my opinion the Chinese Megaminx knock-off can't compete for quality:
- It can't be tightened
- It's notches inhibit speed solving
- The tiles fall out
- It pops easily

The cheap version is only slightly cheaper if you take the shipping cost into consideration from China.

A puzzle under US$60 is an acceptable price for me as I get a lot more entertainment out of them than I would with some game for a PC or Gaming Console.

Tim.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 13, 2007)

Aleh's Brillic sold for over a $1000 because there was a limited number of them. There were only like 15 produced. The price progressively went down, after the first couple. I was hesitant about getting the crystal, mainly because of the price, but now that I know they're probably never going to be produced again... I'm definitely getting one just to have.


----------



## pjk (Dec 13, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> Aleh's Brillic sold for over a $1000 because there was a limited number of them. There were only like 15 produced. The price progressively went down, after the first couple. I was hesitant about getting the crystal, mainly because of the price, but now that I know they're probably never going to be produced again... I'm definitely getting one just to have.


That's true. However, how long do you think it will take for 2000 of them to sell?


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Dec 13, 2007)

Should I be tempted to buy the skewb and ultimate skewb now, or will they come back in stock (ultimate) after christmas as well?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2007)

I have another question about the megaminx. A while back, Arnaud posted this in another thread:


AvGalen said:


> "The word on the net" is that Mefferts and Pochmann had a talk. Mefferts will start producing MegaMinx again including adjustements to the mechanics (springs for example). I heard november, not christmas.



Does anyone know whether or not these adjustments are going to be made on these new megaminxes?


----------



## Squircifer (Dec 14, 2007)

Well now, I am a happy camper. Already ordered my minx. I have a few of the cheap ones, and to be honest anything would be of better quality. I have been trying to a Mefferts minx a while now. Finally.

I have ordered a bit from Mefferts and can not complain at all about anything. Quality-wise everything is top quality and shipping can't be beat. I would love to have all of the puzzles on the site, maybe one day. 

Now all I have to do is learn to solve the minx lol.


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 15, 2007)

Wait, so, if I order a voucher, am I guaranteed one? If so, when would I get it?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 15, 2007)

Yup, if you pay for a voucher, you will get a puzzle. I'm not sure when he's going to start producing them, but I would imagine by mid January he should be making them.


----------



## Siraj A. (Dec 15, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> Yup, if you pay for a voucher, you will get a puzzle. I'm not sure when he's going to start producing them, but I would imagine by mid January he should be making them.



I thought he was already making them, but he hadn't recieved them yet from the factory becasue not all were produced.


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 15, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> Yup, if you pay for a voucher, you will get a puzzle. I'm not sure when he's going to start producing them, but I would imagine by mid January he should be making them.



But the voucher says that it expiries Christmas day? Does that just mean that he's not going to sell the vouchers any more or will the actual voucher expire?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 15, 2007)

The voucher's wont be sold after the 25th. Like I posted before, the e-mail to Tony Fischer explains it all.


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## pjk (Dec 23, 2007)

I just went to order a Pyraminx Crystal, and when I clicked on CHECKOUT, I get this error:
----------------
*Error Occurred While Processing Request*

*Error Diagnostic Information*

unknown exception condition
CFMLInterpreterImp::executePCode
---------------------

Anyone else encounter this?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 23, 2007)

The Mefferts/Chinese comparison video is online. Make sure you watch the entire video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5eGfnWNLIQ


----------



## Erik (Dec 23, 2007)

GREAT  but... why oh why did you have to put that pop in it????


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 23, 2007)

Ooooh, now you have ruined it for everyone. Please edit your post so it becomes something like "why oh why did you have to put that pop in it????"

And I did it because I think it was very funny!

More videos of that trip will be uploaded today and tomorrow, but I will spent the afternoon with my dog and the weekly competition first.


----------



## Erik (Dec 23, 2007)

yes it was fun certainly


----------



## Dene (Dec 23, 2007)

Ah, this is gonna bug me so I must correct your spelling. You fly on a *plane*, or in the desert there is a wide open *plain*. Sorry for the English lesson, but better you know for the future, right??!!


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 24, 2007)

Arnaud, the spelling of "plain" is incorrect. It should be plane. Just saying it to be a pain...


----------



## Erik (Dec 24, 2007)

Guys! Stop it! He knows by now! And most of all you were all wrong! Plain is spelled CORRECT only the word itself is wrong. It should be the word plane of course. It's not like he spelled something incorrect 

merry christmas


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

Should be "correct*ly*" and "incorrect*ly*". You Deutsch guys...


----------



## Erik (Dec 24, 2007)

Should be "Dutch" guys you German.


----------



## pjk (Dec 24, 2007)

Isn't Deutsch correct as well?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?p=14560#post14560


----------



## pjk (Jan 19, 2008)

Update: I received an email from Mefferts as a reply from my contact to them, and here is a portion of it:


> We are going to send you the order -1pc. of 12 color Megaminx by air
> from our Hong Kong office on next Monday which needs to take approx.2 weeks to reach U.S.A.


Figured you'd all like to know.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 19, 2008)

YAY! Hope they send mine soon too


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 20, 2008)

Erik said:


> Should be "Dutch" guys you German.


That's "Yu" and "Germane." But Nakashima and Gunz are from Asia.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 20, 2008)

Erik only just finished the solution! Give Meffert a few more weeks to include it with the puzzles 

j/k j/k 

Tim.


----------



## aznblur (Jan 28, 2008)

Got my minx today.

I haven't lubed it yet, its tight and some faces are looser than the other.

I guess I'll lube it and see if it gets better.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone has got the link to where to buy the better springs? Thought Uwe Meffert would have built them into the minxes on his own.


----------



## aznblur (Jan 28, 2008)

Use the 3x3x3 DIY kit springs?


----------



## Pedro (Jan 28, 2008)

people already have their megaminxes and mine will be shipped only this wednesday 
shouldn't have ordered the 24th


----------



## TimMc (Jan 28, 2008)

Pedro said:


> people already have their megaminxes and mine will be shipped only this wednesday
> shouldn't have ordered the 24th



Did you get shipping notice? I've only got my [email protected] notice about the pre-order being accepted.

I ordered both Megaminx and Crystal at the same time. I guess he'll ship them when the Crystals are ready :-(

Tim.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 28, 2008)

nope...I emailed him yesterday or the day before, and he replied saying megaminxes and impossiballs will be shipped wednesday


----------



## Erik (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmm I hope I'll get mine soon... I want something to make nice again


----------



## pjk (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice. I can't wait to get the minx. Everyone keep us updated when you receive please


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, since you said I got mine today. Im having difficulty getting off the center caps....


----------



## pjk (Jan 29, 2008)

I just checked my mail and I got mine too. It is awesome.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 29, 2008)

when did you guys order?

I ordered december 24th, so maybe mine is coming on the last "series"


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Pedro, I ordered the day he released the Vouchers. I am not sure what day that was though.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 29, 2008)

yeah...much before than me


----------



## TimMc (Jan 29, 2008)

I had my mail redirected from a capital city to a rural country area about 300km away until 24/01/2008. So I've been expected mail now that I'm back in the city. The post office couldn't care less. They're still forwarding it so I'll have to wait an extra week while it's in transit to and from the rural area :-/

*peeved at Australia Post*

I'm sure everyone's had their share of postal horror stories (not to be confused with the game) 

Tim.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 29, 2008)

hmm... My Paypal records show that my payment was sent on 12/10. Do you guys remember when the vouchers started being sold?


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 29, 2008)

masterofthebass, I think that might have been the day he started. I remember I bought them on the first day he started selling them, and I have Meffert's news regarding that the vouchers (they were not out yet) from Dec. 9.


----------



## alexgoldberg (Feb 16, 2008)

Has anybody talked to Uwe about when the Crystals will be manufactured/mailed? And did everybody notice how much shipping was?


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 16, 2008)

Shipping has always been free. The Crystals, he said, are going to ship sometime this month.

This thread is somewhat old :/


----------

